# February 2009 - Photo Contest - Vote Here



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bump! Let the voting begin!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fantastic pictures everyone. Tough to choose just one.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow.......... there are some great photos there, .......hard choice!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hudson said:


> Wow.......... there are some great photos there, .......hard choice!





Oaklys Dad said:


> Fantastic pictures everyone. Tough to choose just one.


I agree!!
Vern if you already addressed this I missed it... but why not let us vote fore more than 1?
Al


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

For the first time ever, I am just too befuddled by all the touching pictures and I absolutely can't pick. I narrowed down to 5, and then it's a lost cause. All the love in this contest is good medicine. It should become a book!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

AlanK said:


> I agree!!
> Vern if you already addressed this I missed it... but why not let us vote fore more than 1?
> Al


I'm not sure that would work! If I could vote for more then one, I would vote for them all! Then nobody would win. 

Maybe we need to do this American Idol style. LOL


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't decide either. I guess I'll close my eyes and....


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

For me Champ is the winner this month


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> For the first time ever, I am just too befuddled by all the touching pictures and I absolutely can't pick. I narrowed down to 5, and then it's a lost cause. All the love in this contest is good medicine. It should become a book!


I agree, I had it down to 4, where the dog had the most loving expressions for the person they were looking at. So very many adorable pics of our gorgeous furkids


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Okay, I've got to explain...

I had to choose "cmichele" as the cutest photo this month, although I truly believe that "RoxyNoodle" fits the heading best!

Tough choice...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

So many beautiful pictures!! While I love the baby and pup at the fridge, when I saw Roxynoodle's picture I felt my throat tighten up a bit. That is a very touching photo, just beautiful! Kudos to the photographer!


----------

